

Chimps too can plan for future - seren6ipity
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7928996.stm

======
kirubakaran
Someone should slip him a slingshot (catapult).

But seriously, arming him with a Super Soaker will be awesome. He will get
stress relief, children will enjoy it and zoo will get more money.

------
Silentio
He doesn't stash or throw rocks in the off season at the zoo. Says something
about zoos, or at least the "look at the monkey" idiots who visit them,
doesn't it?

~~~
Silentio
In re-reading this comment, I realize I should clarify something. I didn't
mean all people who visit zoos are idiots, just the ones who don't know the
difference between a monkey and an ape. Zoos are great places to learn, I just
wish more people used them as a learning resource while they were there.

------
mhb
Squirrels that hide seeds and nuts aren't planning for when they will be
hungry in the future? In the chimp's case it's more obvious that this is
planning rather than instinctual, but it would be nice if the article
described what the experimenters consider the distinction.

~~~
electromagnetic
It would be nice to see documentation of unique days. IE a national holiday
when the zoos open early, or when they open late or something. I mean does the
chimp still collect stones when the zoo is going to be closed, or is it caught
off guard when people arrive in the zoo earlier than he expects.

The mere fact he collects stones before the zoo opens does suggest they
anticipate things. However, it would be nice to see that he's anticipating
something based on experience. If the Zoo's closed on Monday because it's a
national holiday, does he still collect stones? Or is something the trainers
doing tipping him off to people arriving?

------
scott_s
Interesting, but I've seen footage of chimps in the wild going on military-
style raids of neighboring groups. Land grabs, basically. I think that
requires at least as much planning for the future.

(The footage was in the BBC series Planet Earth. Amazing series.)

------
gcheong
That ape should be locked up. Oh, wait...

